# Disney planning a comedy based on Adam & Eve



## BobVigneault (Jun 4, 2007)

What could possibly go wrong?



> Disney nabs 'All About Adam'
> Studio purchases Schoolcraft, Simons script
> By MICHAEL FLEMING
> Disney has made a preemptive six-figure purchase of "All About Adam," a spec script by Alan Schoolcraft and Brent Simons. Scott Rudin will produce the project.
> ...


----------



## Herald (Jun 4, 2007)

Words escape me.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 4, 2007)

oy!


----------



## Davidius (Jun 4, 2007)




----------

